# Wanted: Experienced Coders to Work Remotely



## kmcintyre (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you looking for an opportunity to challenge yourself?

Do you want to work from home and set your own hours?

Are you a CPC with at least three years experience as well as a strong knowledge of modifier and evaluation & management coding?

Then we want to hear from you!

Please visit www.troversolutions.com/content/careers for a full position description and to submit your resume.

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## zanalee (Jun 2, 2011)

do you have part time position available? is this a audit position?


----------



## loyalty (Jun 3, 2011)

*Experienced Coders Work from Home*

My name is Lisa Johnson. I have over 25 years of healthcare billing and accounts receivable experience. I am very much interested in working remotely from home.

I have sent you my resume and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## afields01@gmail.com (Jun 14, 2011)

My name is Ashley Gipson. I am not currently CPC certified but I have over 6 years experience in medical billing/coding for physician practices. I am currently studying for the CPC exam to take it July 16. Please let me know if this is considerable and I will submit my resume....Thanks so much for your consideration in this matter. I look forward to communicating with you.


----------



## juwannahelms@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2011)

*remote position*

I have 12 years experience billing and coding, i have four years in management. I finished the billing program and sitting for CPC July 2, 2011. I will have my associate's in billing in November. I am interested in working remotely.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 17, 2011)

*Pay attention*

Sorry if this offends you, but 
*PAY ATTENTION TO THE ORIGINAL POST*
The original post includes a link to get more information and to apply.  Posting here does nothing for your chances, other than perhaps alert a potential employer that you are not detail oriented or do not follow directions.


Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gemini18 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Thanks tessa*

I SO GLAD this was posted.  This is one of the reasons _*why I don't *_post open positions with my company.  



FTessaBartels said:


> Sorry if this offends you, but
> *PAY ATTENTION TO THE ORIGINAL POST*
> The original post includes a link to get more information and to apply.  Posting here does nothing for your chances, other than perhaps alert a potential employer that you are not detail oriented or do not follow directions.
> 
> ...


----------

